# Are there any members here who reside in Sweden?



## StumpyMcChainsawAccident (Jan 14, 2022)

I have a Wetterlings axe that I would like to have re-shafted. Unfortunately, Wetterlings does not accept work orders from individuals through the mail.

I am looking for someone who lives near enough to Storvik and who would be willing to take a Swedish Forest Axe in to Wetterlings' foundry there be re-shafted. Financial terms and logistics to be sorted out in advance.


----------

